# East Matty On The Fly (12/1)



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

Left around 9:30 this morning and headed out to the back lakes of east bay. We poled all day long and caught the two red in the pictures on flies. We caught one when we first got there and the other was caught an hour before sunset. All of the fishing today was done out of a 17 foot canoe rigged for flats fishing and all the fishing was done with fly rods. Also, these were the first reds my friend and I had caught on flies.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Very Nice! Congrats on your first reds on the fly!


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

great job guys ,nice catch!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Good job. The wind was honking pretty good yesterday.


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

thats awesome man, congrats on the catch. Way to grind it out all day. Ah...to be single!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

munson said:


> thats awesome man, congrats on the catch. Way to grind it out all day. Ah...to be single!


Single. Shoot, to be single and a sophomore in high school! My kids are in classes with sparrfish!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Didn't know East Matty every got clear enought for flies.

THE JAMMER


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Congrats fellas!


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

Jammer: I fly fish east matagorda out of sargent every weekend, have been for years. there are some areas in the bay that are quite fly fisherman freindly. 

Congrats on your new addiction!!!! always nice to see some fellow fly fishers in east matty!!!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> Didn't know East Matty every got clear enought for flies.


Jammer, who said you had to have clear water to fish with flies? Like conventional tackle, if they can sense it or hear it, they should be able to find it. Here are a few good dirty water patterns that should cover the entire water column:

Spoon Fly - In copper, black (my favorite winter color) and dark red
Whistler 
Popper and sliders
Rattle Shrimp - Gold Belly with Yellow, orange and olive wing
Rattle Clousers
Coyote
and Muddler Minnows.

Tight loops, AC


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Absolutely Awesome...quite an accomplishment! I've done the same in a little blue kayak w/ a 12 ft sugar cane push pole....doesn't get any better!!!


----------

